

A question about a question - ed209

I'm turning to HN for some advice, but before I do I have a question.. to make the most of the actual question I want to ask :)<p>I'm looking for a mentor/advisor and I am preparing some material about my startup. I'm detailing everything I have with a video demo, 2 page PDF with an overview and my CV.<p>My plan was to lay it all bare at HN and ask for advice about the content. But before I do I want to know if that sounds like a really stupid idea, basically telling everyone everything about my startup?<p>Are there pitfalls to my approach?
======
theDoug
The first pitfalls would be an apathetic audience or disinterest, which you
can't control. You're best to just show it off, hope you get a lot of feedback
(positive or negative, you need feedback), and then prepare to adapt from what
you've heard and what you agree with.

Worrying about a future time to worry is a waste of at least half your time,
if not all.

